# betere vertaling voor 'encadrer'



## llunita

Hallo, 
ik zoek een betere vertaling dan 'omkaderen' voor het werkwoord "encadrer" in de volgende zin: 

"Si la majeure partie de la Flandre semble plus calme jusqu'alors, c'est peut-être que le clergé, qui encadre efficacement la population, craint une réédition de la Révolution française de 1789."

(PS de juiste betekenis van deze zin vind je hier)
Bedankt!


----------



## Lopes

Misschien 'in een kader plaatsen'? Mijn Frans is niet echt denderend, dus ik snap niet wat de zin betekent.. Kan je hem misschien helemaal in het Nederlands vertalen?


----------



## llunita

"Het grootste deel van Vlaanderen lijkt kalmer tot nu. De reden daarvan is misschien dat de clerus, die de bevolking doeltreffend (omkadert?), voor een herhaling van de Franse Revolutie van 1789 vreest."


----------



## Lopes

Ik snap het nog steeds niet helemaal moet ik bekennen. Wordt hier niet zoiets als 'in toom houdt' bedoeld?


----------



## HKK

Best wel zoiets, denk ik, maar volgens moet het nog iets minder agressief overkomen. 

Maar "in toom houden" is al niet slecht.


----------



## pingu89

Is 'in de hand houden' een idee?


----------



## Lopes

Ja, dat is al wat minder agressief  Maar hopelijk kan iemand die zowel Frans als Nederlands spreekt zeggen wat het precies betekent


----------



## Joannes

Gewoon *begeleidt* is allicht wat te zwak, *in de hand houdt* past wellicht beter.


----------



## Suehil

Van de zin lijkt het mij dat de oorsponkelijke bedoeling meer op 'vertegenwoordigt' lijkt.


----------



## pingu89

Suehil said:


> Van de zin lijkt het mij dat de oorsponkelijke bedoeling meer op 'vertegenwoordigt' lijkt.


 
Dat lijkt me niet, de hele zin is immers 'Als de bevolking nu kalmer lijkt, is dat misschien doordat de clerus, die de bevolking doeltreffend (in de hand houdt), een herhaling van de Franse Revolutie vreest.' Vertegenwoordigen past hier niet.


----------

